# Toyota Tundra Question



## fyrmedc (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello all I am new to all of this and I am not exactly savy with any technical details. I have a 2005 Toyota Tundra Limited 4 door, 4x4, it has a 4.7 liter V-8 in it, and whatever the factory "towing" package was. I really like the layout of the Outback 25RSS, I was wondering if my truck is capable of doing this, and if not what other model of Outback could I tow? Thanks to all that reply.


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi and welcome to Outbackers.com!

My 2006 Tundra is similar to yours. I tow my 21RS with no problems, but I personally wouldn't feel comfortable with anything bigger. Other people do, so lets hear from them.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I pulled my 28BHS with an '01, Limited, Access Cab, 4x4 for years. I really never had a problem. Power was adequate but nothing to write home about. Braking was very good. That being said, I eventually moved up to Diesel because of increased wheelbase and lots more power. I know that there are lots of opinions about tow vehicles but ultimately it is up to you. Get your setup (weight distribution and anti-sway) where it needs to be then drive. Your gut will tell you.

Reverie


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

To me it would depend alot on how far you were going to travel with the camper. If you kept your trips local not to far kept you speed down and had a good hitch setup then maybe. At some point in time there will be a upgrade in your future. I have a 25rss and started towing it with a F-150 now I have a F-250. My 150 did ok never felt unsafe to me but was under powered (of course every thing I drive is under powered







)


----------



## Hanson (Jul 27, 2009)

I currently tow my 28KRS with a 07 Tundra and have no problems at all. Like the dude above said, "its up to you". Heck, I think there is someone on this site that pulls a camper with a FWD car. I wouldn't get too wound up in specs and figures. Be pratical and safe.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Hanson said:


> I currently tow my 28KRS with a 07 Tundra and have no problems at all. Like the dude above said, "its up to you". Heck, I think there is someone on this site that pulls a camper with a FWD car. I wouldn't get too wound up in specs and figures. Be pratical and safe.


Now who would do something crazy like that?!?!









It's all about weights, wheelbase, and paitence.

The first 2 are safety items so you should make sure you're within limits (yes, I am). The final one is simply how fast you have to get up the hill.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

If you tow with that Tundra make sure you install the biggest after-market transmission oil cooler you can find. A trans oil temperature gauge would be very helpful in addition to the oil cooler. Transmission oil temperature over 200 degrees kills transmission within couple of thousand miles. I learned that lesson the hard and expensive way.


----------



## wtscl (May 22, 2007)

I have a 2004 Tundra DC pulling a 28RSDS. I feel like it is underpowered, but we don't normally travel over any mountains. We did take it to Niagara Falls a couple of years ago, and it really struggled though the mountains of upstate NY, but like someone else put it, you need patience. You aren't going to get there fast. I would think a 25ft'r would do just fine. I did tow my camper with a buddies 2008 Tundra, and it towed like a dream. I'm trying to get to boss to let me upgrade TV, but it's not working.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

I used to pull our 2007 25RSS with a 2005 DC before a drunk driver took me out. The DC can pull it just fine with a WD hitch and Sway control bar.


----------



## BamaOutbackers (Jun 12, 2010)

I'll throw my 2 cents in. I pull a 31 KFW with my 07 Tundra. I've pulled it from the west coast to the east coast and down to Florida and up to Wyoming. Probably over 60k Towing miles on it and it does outstanding.


----------



## vikecowboy (Aug 17, 2006)

He has an 05 4.7L Tundra not a newer 07 with the 5.7L engine. However he will be OK with what he wants to pull.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

His '05 Tundra is an ENTIRELY different animal than the '07 and later ones. However, the '05 should do just fine with the 25RSS. We started with a 25RSS ... towed by a 4Runner AND Hensley Arrow hitch due to the short wheelbase. Even the 4Runner handled that TT with style - - in ALL kinds of squirrely situations!!


----------



## NS_Bluenoser (Jun 14, 2010)

Tangooutback said:


> If you tow with that Tundra make sure you install the biggest after-market transmission oil cooler you can find. A trans oil temperature gauge would be very helpful in addition to the oil cooler. Transmission oil temperature over 200 degrees kills transmission within couple of thousand miles. I learned that lesson the hard and expensive way.


He said that the Tundra has a factory tow package so it likely has a transmission cooler. I would want to confirm this though!


----------

